

A Pro Dumpster Diver Who’s Making Thousands Off America’s Biggest Retailers - DigitalSea
http://www.wired.com/2015/02/high-end-dumpster-diving-matt-malone

======
paulhauggis
"If he were to dedicate himself to the activity as a full-time job, he says,
finding various discarded treasures, refurbishing and selling them off, he’s
confident he could pull in at least $250,000 a year"

The time it takes to dumpster dive and re-sell on ebay/craigslist would be a
70 hour/week job (unless you hired employees, which I don't think would work
very well).

It sounds like he enjoys it, but I think there are better ways to spend ones
time.

~~~
dingaling
The 'best' find I've ever had in a skip ( UKian dumpster ) was half a spool of
Cat5. That's it.

Perhaps companies here just don't dump stuff so readily.

~~~
fallinghawks
I have a couple friends who work at landfills here in the Bay Area. It's
pretty appalling how wasteful we are. Like the guy in the article, they found
stuff that is brand new and simply returned by the customer, discontinued
items, and plenty of lightly used items. There was so much stuff, they were
giving it away to friends, which is how I ended up with an electric dog
fountain and a battery operated pet nail trimmer, both new in box.

